# how to pull a tooth



## animalcrust (Jan 4, 2008)

anybody got any good tips on pullin teeth cuz i got a few that r rotting out and hurt like hell


----------



## victimofasicksociety (Sep 22, 2008)

depends on how strong your jaw is. if the bone tissue surrounding the tooth is necrotic, a jolly rancher will work. or find a college with a dental program. theres a great one in gainesville, got mine pulled for $70


----------



## finn (Sep 22, 2008)

if the bone tissue surrounding the tooth is necrotic, then a rotten tooth can be the least of the problems.


----------



## victimofasicksociety (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah, bit of a typo on my part. shoulda been "if the bone tissue is NOT necrotic" , if it is, it HAS to be drilled out. last thing anyone needs is healthy tissue healing over an infection, especially that close to the brain. theres also a mission in lancaster that has a free medical, dental & vision clinic a few times a week, unfortunately, sobriety is mandatory.


----------



## elokupa (Sep 24, 2008)

DO NOT DO IT YOURSELF

i know a guy who tried it, his tooth didnt come out, it just broke and he passed out, presumably because of the pain


----------



## Double-A (Nov 3, 2008)

yep, i'd have to totally agree. I know the pain caused by a serious toothache, and i know the pain of trying to pull it out. you'll more than likely just brake it or chip it like i did, and dentists aren't open at 2 am after you've drank your fair share of beer. i pitched a sob story to my dentist and he set up a paymet plan. it helps if you've been seeing 1 dentist for a while too.


----------



## kai (Nov 5, 2008)

paying at dental schools seems like a scam...I'm glad I live in canada, we might pay a shit ton more for beer and cigarettes but being able to go to a major university and get all your dental needs for free is awesome, or if in Quebec at a CSLC or at some youth drop ins and most big city missions can set you up with a pull for free.


----------



## DigitalYouth (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, DO NOT DO IT YOURSELF. thats one of those things where you really need to get it done by a dentist (or at least somebody who knows what their doing) my sister is a dentist so i hear about this kind of stuff all the time from her. i agree with going to a dental school. chances are theres one located somewhere near you.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 2, 2009)

Didn't IBR or someone say Remote Area Medical in Knoxville does stuff like that for free?


----------



## wartomods (Mar 6, 2009)

You should get it repaired , if you dont wanna waste money leave as it is , support the pain and live with the fact you wont have any tooth in the end of the process


----------



## sleep (Aug 4, 2009)

Read ch.11 "taking out a tooth" from the link below however I only recommend this if you are really really in need of a tooth extraction and cant find any other means of getting it done.

Hesperian Foundation


----------

